# toro 5/24 question



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

i recently picked up a toro 5/24 that has a hard time getting the lever into 1st gear also there is no reverse any ideas on what could be causing the problem? thank you!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Your Toro will be set up slightly different than these, but same concept. The moving parts are binding and need cleaned and oiled. The reverse issue is probably an adjustment. While most blowers put the friction disc on the opposite side of center for reverse, those old Toros used a separate disc on the back side.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you are going to have to remove the service panel. and clean the friction wheel slide bar. and check to see if the shift rod is bent or has be modified in some way. let me know the score on that 1.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks guys yep that was it the bar was very dirty as it looked like the service panel was never removed!


----------

